# simple door suggestion



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

Looking for some suggestions for making a couple of simple doors to cover an outside bulletin board. Thinking of using 3/4 cedar with some 1/8 plexiglass panels. Doors about 43 inches long by about 24 inches wide. Not quite sure the best way to set the panels. Thanks in advance.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Frank, Frankly (intended pun) I would not use Plexiglas on something in front of numerous people outdoors. Cleaning it will cause deterioration and discoloration. If you will spend a bit more on Lexan - I am going to predict you will produce a product you are more satisfied with over the "long haul". Big Box stores sell these near doors and windows.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

routafinger said:


> Looking for some suggestions for making a couple of simple doors to cover an outside bulletin board. Thinking of using 3/4 cedar with some 1/8 plexiglass panels. Doors about 43 inches long by about 24 inches wide. Not quite sure the best way to set the panels. Thanks in advance.


The easiest way to set the panels would be in a rebate with a quarter round to hold it in place. Like an old window or picture frame. That would be a long span.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Frank
I do not think this a simple door 24x43 creates a few problems first one I see is weight,so you must engineer them with rails and stiles wide enough to hold without twisting and racking, then you need hinges to carry the load. 3/8" lexan or plexiglas is not rigid going have a lot of flex in a piece that size. 
Good luck


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. This is a project for the park where I work, and I have instructions to "copy" an existing freestanding bulletin board with a small roof that was a scout project. Low budget as well. 
The doors on that one have 2 1/2" wide frames made out of cedar with the lighter plexiglass. They are put together with mending plates and pocket screws, with the plexiglass installed from the back in a dado with silicone. Overall, it looks pretty good except for the doors, and it seems to be holding up just fine. 
I was thinking about a small crossmember in the center, but that would obstruct the bulliten board behind the doors. So here's what I'm considering so far. Maybe making the rails a bit larger, and putting in a simple dado to slip the plexiglass in from the top. Gluing up the bottom with biscuits and glue, and maybe some pocket screws. The same on the top but no glue so it could be disassembled to replace the plexiglass. 
I had thought about using the quarter round as suggested, and that might be a better option. Then the entire door could be glued up, and it would be stronger. 
This is something that wouldn't see daily use, so the doors won't be constantly opened and closed. 
I'm pretty much ready for the doors so I have to make some kind of a decision. Thanks for the input.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

Again, thanks for all of the replies.
I made the rails and stiles a little larger than normal, then made a dado the size of the plexiglasss in the middle of the frame, and joined the bottom rail with a biscuit and Titebond III. I made the the dado through the top of the stiles, then joined the top rail with pocket screws so the plexiglass could be easily removed if replacement is needed. 
It seems sturdy enough and not overly heavy. Maybe I'll use 3 hinges on a side. 
Happy woodworking.


----------



## heretohelp2014 (Dec 10, 2014)

glad to hear things worked out for you


----------

